# Kawasaki TJ27E KMS27 multi tool parts



## Matt81 (Jan 10, 2014)

I picked up a brand new TJ27E pole saw just before Christmas and was wondering if someone could help me out with parts so i could turn this into a KMS27 multi tool. I found a dealer to help but he only will sell me a whole unit with engine not the parts for me to convert mine.

I figure i only need the shaft with the coupling which will bolt straight onto my engine, and then the attachments that i want.

I will need the brushcutter/trimmer head, Chainsaw head (i can use my one as a spare), articulating hedger and an extension pole.

I am in Australia so will need it shipped of course. I appreciate it will be quite expensive to ship but am prepared for this as i regularly buy saws and saw parts from the US.


----------



## AVB (Jan 10, 2014)

The TJ27E is use on both the following units.

Here is the diagram for the KMS27A-A1
http://www.jackssmallengines.com/Jacks-Parts-Lookup/Model-Diagram-List/kawasaki/2967
and the diagram for the KMS27A-A4
http://www.jackssmallengines.com/Jacks-Parts-Lookup/Model-Diagram-List/kawasaki/2968

From here you should be able figure which parts you are going to need. Jack's is showing NLA on the joint assembly but other vendors show it available. It will take some checking around to see if the *59071-V003 *on your end. At least this is a starting point for you.


----------



## mocoon (Jan 10, 2014)

Partstree also has Kaw parts.


----------

